
Smart chimp gets speech like a human - jamesbritt
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/45104647/ns/technology_and_science-science/
======
jerf
What a terrible article. "THIS DISPROVES THE HYPOTHESIS THAT UNDERSTANDING
SPEECH IS SPECIAL TO HUMANS ( _oh by the way we've done that already with
numerous other experiments so ignore our main point please_ )."

